# Invite echt?



## Lefato (5. Januar 2014)

Hi

habe heute nacht ne mail bekommen für diablo 3 mit der erweiterung, die am 25 märz kommt. in der mail ist ne serien nr und ein link zu einer seite. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es ein fake ist.

das ist der link zur seite 

Mein Link
chrom sagt es ist ne phising seite und ich soll nicht drauf. Ist das richtig? das ist die anweisung in der mail

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]The game will be released on 2014/3/25 12:00 noon.[/font]

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]A few steps to get the game serial number:[/font]


Open this link in your browser: * Entfernt *
Type in the Game Number above, and start the game.
After you successfully get the serial number, you can pre-install the game file. So that on 2014/3/25 12:00 noon, when the game is released, you can start the game directly.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Januar 2014)

1) Generell gilt: Deutscher Kunde => Deutsche E-Mail.
2) Du kannst überprüfen, ob du wirklich eine Einladung erhalten hast, indem du auf eu.battle.net in deinen Battle.net-Account einloggst. Dort siehst du das auch.


Zur E-Mail: Der erste Link ist korrekt. Der zweite "Open this link in your browser ..." ist eine Phishing-Seite.


----------



## Loony555 (6. Januar 2014)

Dieselbe Email habe ich auch bekommen.
Mir kam aber schon die Kombination aus "diablo-iii-console-play-free"-Link und (angeblicher) Reaper of Souls PC-Beta zu dubios vor, um dem ernsthaft nachzugehen.


----------



## Mayestic (11. Januar 2014)

Eben auch bekommen. Natürlich auf die Emailadresse die Blizzard gar nicht kennt  
Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt.
Absender: [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"\"Blizzard Entertainm?ent" <Blizzard Entertainm?ent>[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Blizzard gives you Diablo III Reaper of Souls![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Game Number:[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"](hier stand ein Code)[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]The game will be released on 2014/3/25 12:00 noon.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]A few steps to get the game serial number:[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Open this link in your browser: (Link vorsorglich entfernt, denn iwer klickt ja immer)[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Type in the Game Number above, and start the game. [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]After you successfully get the serial number, you can pre-install the game file. So that on 2014/3/25 12:00 noon, when the game is released, you can start the game directly. [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]NOTE: We suggest you to keep this email as a reference.If you have any problem with the present or Battle.net account, please contact with our customer service. Enjoy![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Blizzard Entertainment[/font]


----------



## Tikume (11. Januar 2014)

Hab ich auch ein paar, und sind nicht mal halbwegs gut gefaked. Jeder sieht beim Absender da schon eine gmail adresse, dazu muss man nicht mal in den header schauen.


----------



## AngusD (12. Januar 2014)

Von dieser Mail hab ich auch zwei erhalten. Hab mir bei der ersten Mail nichts gedacht und hab sie auch nicht wirklich beachtet, war allerdings da schon skeptisch.

Erst bei der zweiten Mail wurde mir dann endgültig klar: Phishing

Das Interessante: Beide Mails gingen an die Mail-Adresse, die ich einzig für buffed.de eingerichtet habe...   

AD


----------

